# [risolto] 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 e masterizzatore

## GabrieleB

sono recentemente passato al kernel 2.6.22-suspend2-r2

Non andava piu' niente e allora ho fatto un po' di ricerche sul forum internazionale.

Ho visto che e' stato inserito il supporto SATA (e cio' e' bene), ho capito che un po' di cosette sono cambiate e ho settato il kernel di conseguenza. Ora ho il sistema perfettamente funzionante, ma il masterizzatore non va. O meglio ... non riesco ad avere /dev/sr0.

Nel kernel ho abilitato:

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

   AHCI SATA support

   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

   Generic ATA support 

e ho disabilitato:

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

e questo e' l'output di lspci:

```
jake gabri # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI6515 Cardbus Controller

03:01.5 Communication controller: Texas Instruments PCI6515 SmartCard Controller

03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

```

facendo cosi' non vedo /dev/sr0

se invece nel kernel abilito:

SCSI device support

   SCSI disk support 

   SCSI generic support

   SCSI CDROM support                                           

      Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

/dev/sr0 lo vedo, ma k3b (con cdrkit) non riesce a masterizzare nulla ... la memoria aumenta fino a quando va in swap e poi li' interrompo io.

In teoria, cdrkit dovrebbe funzionare anche senza scsi emulation, vero ?

Con il vecchio kernel e cdrtools andava tutto.

----------

## guerro

Riscontrato stesso problema, ma solo nella masterizzazione di CD audio. Nel masterizzare immagini iso su DVD non mi da nessun problema....

----------

## Scen

Se provi ad avviare il kernel passandogli anche il parametro libata.atapi_enabled=1 cambia qualcosa?

----------

## GabrieleB

no, non cambia. Ecco la riga interessata del mio grub.conf.

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-suspend2-r2 libata.atapi_enabled=1 combined_mode=libata agp=try_unsupported

```

----------

## GabrieleB

sono tornato a cdrtools e ri-funziona tutto

come al solito a fare piu' modifiche assieme (cdrkit+kernel) si fa solo casino   :Mad: 

----------

